# Poop patrol



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I understand that watching the poop is kind of important, especially during the early transition to raw, but I'm having a really hard time. The boys don't poop every day, and they surely don't poop at the same time on the days they do poop. I walk the yard every day, but often don't find any poop and if I do, I can't be sure whose poop it is and when it was deposited so can't relate it to any particular meal, which is bothersome particularly when I'm introducing something new. Only occasionally do I happen to be outside with them when one or the other poops. I can't go outside with them every and hang around watching to see who poops when and so forth. I do have to work so that I can buy the little buggers better food than I eat myself. If one of them anyone has a loose poop, there will usually be evidence, so to speak, in the butt hair. Otherwise, I'm just not doing a very good job of keeping an eye on their poop to monitor for any problems. And now I'm going to say poop 3 more times .... poop, poop, poop! 

How the heck do you all keep an eye on this sort of thing, especially those of you with multiple dogs, which I think are most of you?

Donna/Nana


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Ecko poops twice a day. I can't leave him outside unattended. He will dig under the fence to eat the neighbors dog, and the chihuahua will roam the neighborhood after slipping through the fence. Most days when I tell them to poop, they poop. I'm not a drill seargant, I just play one at home. LOL!

How big is the yard? Is there a way to partition it off? Maybe get some of those plastic picket fence thingys and block them seperately. At least until you can figure out their individual poop times.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko poops twice a day. I can't leave him outside unattended. He will dig under the fence to eat the neighbors dog, and the chihuahua will roam the neighborhood after slipping through the fence. Most days when I tell them to poop, they poop. I'm not a drill seargant, I just play one at home. LOL!
> 
> How big is the yard? Is there a way to partition it off? Maybe get some of those plastic picket fence thingys and block them seperately. At least until you can figure out their individual poop times.


I've thought about something like that, but it's a pretty big yard, at least in my mind. It's about 100 feet long by 50 feet wide ... sorry I don't know about square feet and such hwell: I'd like to "section" off that little V-shaped space and try to train them (as if) to do their stuff in that area, but not quite sure how I could pull that off. When we go for a walk around the neighbor (which I don't do nearly so often as I should .... it's been so freaking hot and by the time it cools off enough to walk, it's time for bed since I get up at 5!), Kacy ALWAYS poops. I don't know if he gets excited or what but he does it every single time. Otherwise there's just no "schedule" whatsoever. I don't think they even do it very often anymore!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when you walk the yard...if you're not finding puddles of liquid....or soft serve, chances are the poop is small and dries up and goes away....the other thing you can do is cordon off a part of the yard....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nope. No puddles :thumb:


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Or is there anyone who can check the yard alternately as you do? Yes, I agree that if the poop is soft, it can be noticed through their tails or butt fur. But do you follow a feeding schedule? This can help you predict somehow their poop schedule as well.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

porchpotty said:


> Or is there anyone who can check the yard alternately as you do? Yes, I agree that if the poop is soft, it can be noticed through their tails or butt fur. But do you follow a feeding schedule? This can help you predict somehow their poop schedule as well.


No one else, just little old me. They are fed more or less on a schedule, not to the exact minute, but pretty close, pretty much when I start and finish work. Thus far I haven't detected a pattern. I seem to be in a "state of mind" today where I'm wondering if I'm doing the right thing or if I'm going it the right way. My already shaky confidence is really shaking today. Hopefully just lack of sleep, being that I was awake until after 4 am and had to get up at 6 am for work. zzzzzzzzzzz

D


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Every few days I walk Roxie and inevitably she poops, so I just check it every few days and that's enough for me.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Every few days I walk Roxie and inevitably she poops, so I just check it every few days and that's enough for me.


I'm trying to convince myself, since the few poops I DO see are pretty much okay (whatever that means .... not too hard, not too soft), that all is well. Everything I'm introducing is being done so very slowly, I'm just praying to do no harm hwell:


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> I walk the yard every day, but often don't find any poop and if I do, I can't be sure whose poop it is and when it was deposited so can't relate it to any particular meal, which is bothersome particularly when I'm introducing something new. Donna/Nana


Crayola crayons are non toxic because kids are always eating them. Put shavings of one color in one dogs meal and another color in the other dogs meal. At least that way if you do find some, you can tell them apart. (use the brightest colors otherwise its not that easy to see)


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> Crayola crayons are non toxic because kids are always eating them. Put shavings of one color in one dogs meal and another color in the other dogs meal. At least that way if you do find some, you can tell them apart. (use the brightest colors otherwise its not that easy to see)


Now there's an interesting idea. Rainbow colored poop eace:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd never heard of that before. Interesting!

My boys each have a certain area of the yard they always go in so I pretty much know who's who. Somewhere along the line they decided that one goes behind the garage, one goes behind the gazebo and one goes in the bushesif he HAS to but tends to hold it until we're out in the woods lol. Boone also goes on command so that makes it pretty easy as well. Yould always teach them to go on command?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't really check too much any more, but I've feeding raw for about four years now. I look at it it if they happen to go while I am in the yard with them, or if they are at the barn with me. All I'll do is just glance around the yard, and if all the poops are small and white, or small and brown they are all aok!


----------

